

Ask HN: Any book scanners in San Francisco? - xijhing

I was looking to get a couple books scanned into pdf, and I found http://www.diybookscanner.org/. I thought there might be a few rogue scanners in the peninsula who could help me out. Would love to learn the trade
======
xijhing
contact info in profile :)

